# HD locals on 61.5



## fatmikla22 (May 15, 2008)

I've noticed more and more that when HD locals are turned on for a city they are on 61.5. Now my city is supposedly going HD later this year. When it does will it be on 61.5? I currently have 129, would the HD locals come on the 129 as well? Would I have to get a new dish. I thought I'd heard once that everything on 61.5 was mirrored on 129. That could be a lie though. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Only the National HD channels are mirrored on both. Until your locals get uplinked, there is no way of telling which sat location they are going on. If yours should happen to be 61.5, Dish will give you an opportunity to get them at low or no cost. Stay tuned to channel 075-00.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

garys said:


> Only the National HD channels are mirrored on both.


Some (my) locals and RSN's are on 129 and 61.5.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

If your locals do however end up on the 61.5 you will need a second dish pointed at the bird. Now depending on what dish you currently have will depend on if any other hardware is needed. If you have a 1000. A DPP44 switch will be needed. If you have an old Super Dish with three DP Duals and a DP34 switch then you will need a DPP44 switch instead. (Of coarse you could already have a DPP44 switch.) If you have a 1000.2 then there is an input port built into the LNB, and no other switch will be needed.

A 1000 consists of a DPP Twin, and a DP dual.
A 1000.2 consists of a DPP Triple.
Both dishes say "Dish 1000" on the reflector. the difference is in the arm length, and the LNB on the end of it.



EDIT: The nicely painted Dish on my avatar is a 1000.2.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

scoobyxj said:


> If your locals do however end up on the 61.5 you will need a second dish pointed at the bird. Now depending on what dish you currently have will depend on if any other hardware is needed. If you have a 1000. A DPP44 switch will be needed. If you have an old Super Dish with three DP Duals and a DP34 switch then you will need a DPP44 switch instead. (Of coarse you could already have a DPP44 switch.) If you have a 1000.2 then there is an input port built into the LNB, and no other switch will be needed.
> 
> A 1000 consists of a DPP Twin, and a DP dual.
> A 1000.2 consists of a DPP Triple.
> ...


Once they get going, expect many to be switched to the one dish Eastern Arc instead.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I just had my HD conversion and got a 1000.2 dish pointed at the 129, 110 and 119.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

On phone with Dish and they want 2 yr commitment with $59 for the second dish for my locals or $99 with no commiment and they only have 3 of my locals. No ABC
This is for Memphis, TN

I do not see the sense in this. I am not signing a 24 month commitment for a dish 300 or 500. I sure aint paying $100 dollars for it. I got an OTA that works decently, not great during day. But does a good job most of the time. I am fine with this. Especially since I can get *ALL* my locals in HD with it.

Now if Dish wants to come off a 722 with the new dish then I might reconsider...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

falcon241073 said:


> On phone with Dish and they want 2 yr commitment with $59 for the second dish for my locals or $99 with no commiment and they only have 3 of my locals. No ABC
> This is for Memphis, TN
> 
> I do not see the sense in this. I am not signing a 24 month commitment for a dish 300 or 500. I sure aint paying $100 dollars for it. I got an OTA that works decently, not great during day. But does a good job most of the time. I am fine with this. Especially since I can get *ALL* my locals in HD with it.
> ...


Try back, you can probably get a better deal playing csr roullette.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

garys said:


> Try back, you can probably get a better deal playing csr roullette.


Probably but I do not want to deal with it tonight and I got a 24 hour shift tommorrow. so I will check Monday. In the mean time I just cut out the middleman and sent an email to [email protected] . Maybe it will help. I am not going to get bent out of shape about this.

I am not sure the second dish will work anyways. pointing at 61.5 and where my dish is on a pole at it looks like it would need to point right through my building. No line of site. I looked on dishpointer.com and put the dish right in the same spot in the image. and looks like no joy.

Maybe i can convince them to send me a 722 for my 622 as a consolation?? I so hate my silver box when all my other A/V equipment is black. Except my TV, lol


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

falcon241073 said:


> Probably but I do not want to deal with it tonight and I got a 24 hour shift tommorrow. so I will check Monday. In the mean time I just cut out the middleman and sent an email to [email protected] . Maybe it will help. I am not going to get bent out of shape about this.
> 
> I am not sure the second dish will work anyways. pointing at 61.5 and where my dish is on a pole at it looks like it would need to point right through my building. No line of site. I looked on dishpointer.com and put the dish right in the same spot in the image. and looks like no joy.
> 
> Maybe i can convince them to send me a 722 for my 622 as a consolation?? I so hate my silver box when all my other A/V equipment is black. Except my TV, lol


The wing dish doesn't have to be located right beside the main dish. I could be put on the roof of the building, or on the ground other side of the building.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

scoobyxj said:


> The wing dish doesn't have to be located right beside the main dish. I could be put on the roof of the building, or on the ground other side of the building.


The second dish can be over 100 ft or more away from the main dish.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

How long has E* been using the 1000.2 model Dish?

I upgraded to the DishHD package about 2 months ago. The installer told me that when the Wichita Falls, TX/Lawton, OK locals in HD go live I'll only need a wing dish installed and nothing else. I assume I have the 1000.2 Dish.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

scoobyxj said:


> The wing dish doesn't have to be located right beside the main dish. I could be put on the roof of the building, or on the ground other side of the building.


Problem is I am in an apartment and can not attach to the building. I am on the back side and have a building attached on both sides of my building. so no going around them. I think I was told no more than a 100 foot run between dishes. I could beg and plead and see if my Mgr will let me have my dishes relocated to the roof. But doubt seriously if they will let me.

Guess I am sticking with my antenna for now.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

falcon241073 said:


> On phone with Dish and they want 2 yr commitment with $59 for the second dish for my locals or $99 with no commiment and they only have 3 of my locals. No ABC
> This is for Memphis, TN
> 
> I do not see the sense in this. I am not signing a 24 month commitment for a dish 300 or 500. I sure aint paying $100 dollars for it. I got an OTA that works decently, not great during day. But does a good job most of the time. I am fine with this. Especially since I can get *ALL* my locals in HD with it.
> ...


Please wait while we find a representative to assist you... 
You have been connected to (03) Jack J. 
(03) Jack J: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in HD and DVR. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
(03) Jack J: Thank you for your patience. 
(03) Jack J: Yes, I see that Locals are available in HD in your area. 
(03) Jack J: However, I see that you need to upgrade the Dish in order to receive HD Locals. 
(03) Jack J: I see that you have a Dish ( Dish 1000.2 ) which pointing towards 110, 119 and 129 orbital location. 
(03) Jack J: However, in order to receive HD locals you need to have the Dish pointing towards 61.5 orbital location. 
(03) Jack J: There is a cost of $59.95 to upgrade the Dish. 
(03) Jack J: Shall I go ahead and schedule the installation for the Dish upgrade? 
ME: Why do I have to pay for something I'm suppose to be getting. I just had this dish installed in Feb and you had to have known then I was going to need a second dish 
ME: I pay for my locals and I pay for HD, now you want me to pay for a second time to get what I'm already paying to get! 
(03) Jack J: I understand your concern. However, only once the HD Locals are launched then we can assure you the orbital location. 
(03) Jack J: Please give me 2-3 minutes while I check what best we can do for you. 
ME: So the only way to get what I'm already paying for is to pay again, is that correct?? 
(03) Jack J: Please give me a moment. 
(03) Jack J: Thank you for your patience. 
ME: No problem 
(03) Jack J: However, as you are a wonderful customer of Dish Network, I will go ahead and waive off $59.95 charge. 
ME: Thanks, that would be great!!! 
(03) Jack J: Shall I go ahead and schedule the installation for the Dish upgrade now? 
ME: Yes, please! 
(03) Jack J: I see that the nearest available date is on 07/09/2008 between 12 PM to 5 PM. 
(03) Jack J: Shall I go ahead and schedule the installation on 07/09/2008 between 12 PM to 5 PM? 
ME: That should be fine 
(03) Jack J: Thank you for the confirmation. 
(03) Jack J: Someone 18 years or older will need to be present in order for the work to be performed. 
(03) Jack J: In order to ensure everything goes efficiently as possible, our technician may contact you to confirm your appointment prior to your scheduled date. (03) Jack J: I have scheduled the installation on 07/09/2008 between 12 PM to 5 PM. 
(03) Jack J: You are all set. Is there anything else I can assist you with? 
ME: No, thanks for you assistance! 
(03) Jack J: You're very welcome. 
(03) Jack J: It was a pleasure assisting you. 
(03) Jack J: Thank you for using Dish Network Live Chat. Have a great day. 
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Rduce said:


> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> You have been connected to (03) Jack J.
> (03) Jack J: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in HD and DVR. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
> (03) Jack J: Thank you for your patience.
> ...


Now that is soooooooooooooo unfair, lol.

I talked to a CSr and then a Tech and neither offered that. they both said I had no choice but pay. The tech offered to send me to the retension dept to keep me from dropping Dish. I NEVER gave that threat. I told him no I would look later. I may copy your text and read it to them (your part, lol) and see if they follow your CSRs part.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

fatmikla22 said:


> I've noticed more and more that when HD locals are turned on for a city they are on 61.5. Now my city is supposedly going HD later this year. When it does will it be on 61.5? I currently have 129, would the HD locals come on the 129 as well? Would I have to get a new dish. I thought I'd heard once that everything on 61.5 was mirrored on 129. That could be a lie though. Please let me know. Thanks.


I dunno but mine was 61 (chattanooga)

And now the GREAT news!

They get to "renew" your 2 year contract when they give you a dish for 61.5 regardless of where you were before the contract starts over............. interesting I ain't really heard that mentioned before here

While thats not the end of the world I guess it IS kinda a cheapshot


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hummmm, got my wing dish installed for free with no commitment about 2 months ago. HD locals went live about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Hummmm, got my wing dish installed for free with no commitment about 2 months ago. HD locals went live about 2 weeks ago.


Who did the install? All of the installs that I have done required a 2 year commitment.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A Dish contractor did the install. Guess they figured it was better to give a free install then lose a customer.


----------

